# [solved]IMAP Mailserver "Kommunkationsprobleme"

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte meinen Server um einen IMAP Server für meine Mails erweitern.

Allerdings stoße ich auf gewisse "Kommunikationsprobleme" zwischen den versch. Anwendungen.

So sieht die Situation aus:

[Fremd-Server] => [Mein Server] => [Client]

Die Mails liegen auf einem POP3 Server auf dem Fremdrechner.

Ich hole sie bisher direkt per Mozilla ab...

Nun möchte ich, dass mein Server sie abholt, und mir dann per IMAP "interaktiv" zur Verfügung stellt.

Also brauch ich doch nur fetchmail & cyrus (imapd) oder?

Fetchmail holt die Email & Cyrus präsentiert sie mir.

Soweit sogut.. also fetchmail & cyrus emerget.

Nach 3 Stunden verwirrende Config Files lesen, schreiben, testen, nachlesen... usw. bin ich am verzweifeln!

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, holt fetchmail die Mails, weiß aber nicht wohin damit... 

Wie sage ich jetzt Fetchmail, dass er die Mails an Cyrus weiterreichen soll?

Hier mal ein paar Logs:

fetchmaillog:

```

fetchmail: WARNUNG: Vom Betrieb mit root-Rechten wird abgeraten.

fetchmail: 1090 Nachrichten (5 gesehene) für XXXX bei XXX.XXX.XXX.XX (18192628 Bytes).

fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:1 wird ausgelassen nicht gelöscht

fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:2 wird ausgelassen nicht gelöscht

fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:3 wird ausgelassen nicht gelöscht

fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:4 wird ausgelassen nicht gelöscht

fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:5 wird ausgelassen nicht gelöscht

..fetchmail: Nachricht XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:6 von 1090 wird gelesen (87565 Bytes) (Log-Meldung unvollständig)fetchmail: Verbindung zu localhost:smtp [127.0.0.1/25] fehlgeschlagen: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt.

fetchmail: SMTP-Verbindung zu localhost fehlgeschlagen

fetchmail: SMTP-Transaktion-Fehler beim Abholen von XXX@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX und Auslieferung zum SMTP-Host localhost

fetchmail: Abfragestatus=10 (SMTP)

```

Und hier mal meine fetchmailconf:

```

set postmaster "chons"

set bouncemail

set no spambounce

set properties ""

poll 192.168.137.63 with proto POP3 user 'chons1' there with password 'aiphuSi6oo' is 'chons' here options keep 

```

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!

Ich habe bei den Anleitungen leider immer nur Kombinationen mit Postfix & Procmail zum sortieren gefunden, aber ich muss nichts sortieren, das macht schon der Fremdserver!

Außerdem kann ich Postfix nicht installieren, weil ssmtp das blockt...

MfG

haegar87

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Naja aber ohne einen SMTP-Server oder Procmail geht es leider nicht. Fetchmail hot dir die Mails nur ab und möchte sie dann los werden an ein anderes Programm, welches sie dir dann z.B. nach ~/.maildir oder /var/mail/ legt. Dazu musst du entweder einen SMTP Server wie postfix installieren oder procmail. Standard mäßig verswucht fetchmail die Mail die es abgeholt hat an den lokalen SMT Server auszuliefern. Wenn du direkt procmail verwenden willst schreibst du einfach 

```

mda "/usr/bin/procmail"

```

in deine fetchmail config. In deine Procmailconfig .procmailrc im home verzeichnis deines users schreibst du dann

```

#Use maildir-style mailbox in user's home directory

DEFAULT=$HOME/.maildir/

LOGFILE=${HOME}/.logfile

#nur fuers debuggen auf yes setzten

VERBOSE=no

#alles was jetzt noch nicht gefiltert wurde soll in die inbox

:0:

${DEFAULT}/new

```

Du benutzt procmail also nicht zum sortieren sondern einfach zu ausliefern der Mails.

Grüße

Volker

----------

## nanos

Zu diesem Thema gibts auch einen Wiki-Entrag: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fetch_mails_from_multiple_POP/IMAP-mailboxes_and_export_them_via_IMAP_to_Thunderbird/SquirrelMail_etc

Hier wird zwar getmail und Dovecot verwendet, aber die sollen ja auch einfacher und schneller sein.

Gruß

Roland

----------

## haegar87

Danke, das HowTo hat sehr geholfen.

Habe das ganze jetzt mit Hilfe des HowTos per Getmail & Dovecot realisiert.

Ist die einfachste Lösung die genau das kann was ich brauche  :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

